# Breakdown and Recovery Recommendations for one off trip to France



## alwaysared (Jun 7, 2018)

The title says it all, does anyone have any recommendations for breakdown and recovery (get you home) cover for a single trip to France?

Regards,
Del


----------



## harrow (Jun 7, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> The title says it all, does anyone have any recommendations for breakdown and recovery (get you home) cover for a single trip to France?
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Can it be added to your existing breakdown cover ?

:wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 7, 2018)

Won't cost you much to ask, will it?


----------



## alwaysared (Jun 7, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Won't cost you much to ask, will it?


I've already asked and they want more for 10 days in France than I paid for the year in the UK!

Regards,
Del


----------



## winks (Jun 7, 2018)

*Green Flag*

Have a look at this Del ...

European breakdown cover | Green Flag

You might be better ringing them.

Cheers

H


----------



## alwaysared (Jun 7, 2018)

winks said:


> Have a look at this Del ...
> 
> European breakdown cover | Green Flag
> 
> ...


Cheers Winks, I'll call them tomorrow

Regards,
Del


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Join ADAC for a year, cost around 80 uk pounds.*

Join ADAC for a year, cost around 80 uk pounds.

Gives you European wide breakdown and repatriation. The driver is covered for any vehicle, which includes motorhomes. 

Their annual, single or with spouse coverage can not be equalled never mind beaten, by any of the UK companies.

Don't listen to the memes about them not accepting UK residents.
Yes, they are still accepting UK based members, we are still in the EU, so we can't be excluded based on home location.

james


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 8, 2018)

FringeDweller said:


> Join ADAC for a year, cost around 80 uk pounds.
> 
> Gives you European wide breakdown and repatriation. The driver is covered for any vehicle, which includes motorhomes.
> 
> ...



Sadly this isn't correct. This is the official statement from ADAC:

_Dear Members & interested Persons, 

Unfortunately from the 1st of October 2017 the ADAC Mobile Club in Germany is not allowed to take out any new memberships for interested people with a residence outside from Germany. 

For existing Members is it still possible to renew the existing breakdown cover insurance over the phone and stay as a member in ADAC Mobile Club. 

Thank you for your understanding. 

Kindest Regards 



Amanda Moser-Wickles 
Leiterin Geschäftsstelle & Reisebüro 
ADAC Südbayern e. V., Paracelsusstraße 1, 93053 Regensburg 
Tel: (0941) 5 56 73 Fax: (0941) 56 16 65 
amanda.moser-wickles@sby.adac.de 
www.adac.de/suedbayern ADAC Reisen: Campingurlaub, Ferienwohnung & mehr www.sicherheitstraining.ne_


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jun 10, 2018)

*I've emailed ADAC directly*

I've emailed ADAC directly on Saturday (got an out of office message back), I'll chase this up with them next week.

I've seen this ADAC email quoted several times, as a copy and paste originating from somewhere, who knows ?

I'll get a direct response from ADAC and re-post it here.

james


----------



## wildebus (Jun 10, 2018)

I joined ADAC in August - primarily as the only way to get cover for a >3.5t vehicle and shortly after got the communication that no non-German residents will be able to join, but existing members from any country can renew, so I am sure that that is the situation and not based on third-party information and rumours.

If they had a rule that anyone in the EU except one specific country could join, then that would be very suspect, but they are referring to non-German residents being ineligible, NOT just UK residents, and that seems perfectly acceptable to me, even if a bit annoying. (I wonder if a French resident could join the AA for example?)


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jul 8, 2018)

*I'm eating crow and humble pie with CBD cusard.*

I emailed ADAC twice and got replies in German, so I phoned them up.

They are NOT accepting new members outside of those with a German address. 

Existing members can continue to renew.

So don't miss your renewal dates if you have the yellow card..

I apologise if I have misled anyone.

james


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 8, 2018)

Whatever you go with, please if you do break down, ensure you get a firm quote before authorising any repairs. 

A few years ago I was delivering an old Mazda car to Spain that broke down in France with a water pump leak. 
Through the RAC a Renault dealer fixed it and wanted to charge me over 900 euros for a new pump. I offered them 300euros or the keys. they took the money eventually after much arguing.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 8, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> Whatever you go with, please if you do break down, ensure you get a firm quote before authorising any repairs.
> 
> A few years ago I was delivering an old Mazda car to Spain that broke down in France with a water pump leak.
> Through the RAC a Renault dealer fixed it and wanted to charge me over 900 euros for a new pump. I offered them 300euros or the keys. they took the money eventually after much arguing.



My understanding is that in France if you request a quotation for a repair it is binding.

_demande de devis _is the relevant expression.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 8, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Fully comp insurance a gas lighter and enough money for the fare home ?
> Nobody wants an unreliable vehicle fixed anyway do they ?:banana::scared:




Not a solution you're going to be able to use, now that you've posted it on the internet
& put your name to it !


----------

